# my crotalus scutalatus by brian petrie



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

cheers brian


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice! What bit you on the side of your face and neck?


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> Nice! What bit you on the side of your face and neck?


 that was my 7ft surinam i got from gaz


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

mark elliott said:


> that was my 7ft surinam i got from gaz


Lucky it didnt get one or both of your eyes!


----------



## fatbloke (Apr 6, 2008)

nice mate very nice


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

fatbloke said:


> nice mate very nice


thanks


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

really nice snake Mark, how you finding it, temperment wise?


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

gorgeous snake, looks like its frowning in a few of those pics. im not too up on my proper names for the snakes (latin) is it a rattle snake?


----------



## Leliel (Mar 1, 2009)

its very pretty- definately wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of it though!! got that bad-ass look to it. Kudos to you for having the guts to keep one though, im far too wimpy!!


----------



## mark elliott (Feb 5, 2007)

temerist said:


> gorgeous snake, looks like its frowning in a few of those pics. im not too up on my proper names for the snakes (latin) is it a rattle snake?


 mojave rattlesnake
regards mark


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

nice mate!!!


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

cool snake


----------

